# KoKü allgemein



## Fraggi (5. September 2007)

*KoKü allgemein*

Hi Leutz,

ich wollt mal fragen was man alles in eine KoKü einbinden kann. Ich hab bisher nur CPUs gesehn, die per Kompressor gekühlt worden. 

- Ist es auch möglich die GPU oder sogar den Chipsatz mit einzubinden?
- Welche Lautstärke entwickelt eine KoKü? Und

- Lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand als dauerhafte Kühlmethode? Vorallem dachte ich da an den Anschaffungspreis + Stromkosten


----------



## Oliver (5. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü allgemein*

Eine kleine Singlestage mit 1/2 PC Kompressor verbraucht ca 180W im Leerlauf und 250W unter Last. Auf Dauer also schon nicht ohne, weshalb man Kompressorkühlungen in der Regel nur zum Benchen benutzt. Heute sind wir außerdem an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem sich Prozessoren selbst mit Luftkühlung immens gut übertakten lassen. Ob man nun 3,5 oder 4,5 GHz hat, macht in den meisten Spielen keinen großen Unterschied, weil die Grafikkarte limitiert oder das Spiel eh schon mit mehreren hundert Fps läuft.

Die Lautstärke hängt vom verwendeten Kompressor ab und wie die Kühlung dimensioniert is. Da geht die Spanne von noch erträglich bis sehr laut.

Neben CPUs lassen sich auch Grafikkarten oder Chipsätze kühlen, allerdings haben die meisten Kompressorkühlungen nur eine Saugleitung, also kann man damit nur eine Komponente kühlen. Es lassen sich auch Varianten mit mehreren Saugleitungen bauen, damit kann man dann beispielsweise CPU und GPU kühlen oder 2 GPUs. Die Kühlleistung sinkt aber dann dementsprechend.

Die einfachste Methode mehrere Komponenten zu kühlen (im Falle einer "sub ambient"-Kühlung) ist ein Waterchiller. Dieser wird auch mit einem Kompressor gebaut und kühlt eine Kühlflüssigkeit auf Minusgrade runter. Großer Nachteil: Man muss alles sehr gut isolieren, damit keine Kondensation auftritt. Neben den Kühlern wären das auch die Schläuche. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die meisten Pumpen nicht dafür ausgelegt sind, Flüssigkeiten mit Minusgraden zu befördern, weshalb die Pumpen schnell kaputt gehen und Spezialpumpen sehr teuer sind. Kühler sollte man am besten welche ohne Gummidichtungen benutzen, da diese aufgrund der Kälte schnell porös und somit undicht werden. Allerdings gibt es nicht sonderlich viele Kühler ohne Dichtringe. Wenn man sich also nicht gerade selber Kühler bauen kann, wird die Suche schon recht mühseelig.

Ich hoffe mal, damit wären deine Fragen zufriedenstellend beantwortet. Wenn nicht, frag nochmal


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü allgemein*

Für mich persönlich ist eine Kokü recht uninteressant (geworden), weil die Anlagen anscheinend doch wartungsintensiv sind. Kaum eine läuft nach 3-4 Jahren noch ohne (deutliche) Modifikation, dazu kommt noch der aufwändige, teure Versand.


----------



## Fraggi (6. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü allgemein*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!



> Ich hoffe mal, damit wären deine Fragen zufriedenstellend beantwortet.



Du hast mir sehr geholfen! Hoher Stromverbrauch, großer Wartungsaufwand gepaart mit fehlenden handwerklichen Geschick meinerseits, sagt mir das ich die Finger davon lassen sollte


----------

